# The worlds largest army



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

From here: http://www.libertynewsonline.com/article_301_30097.php

AMERICAN HUNTERS: THE WORLD'S LARGEST ARMY

In WWII, Japan's highest ranking naval officer was Admiral Isoruku Yamamoto. Although he was Japanese, and his loyalties were unquestionably with The Empire, he studied for many years in America, graduating from Harvard University. There is an oft-repeated (and sometimes disputed) quote attributed to him regarding the possibility of any nation taking a war to American soil:

"You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass."

Here is why he was correct:

The state of Wisconsin recently completed an entire deer hunting season without someone getting killed. That's great, considering there were over 600,000 hunters that got permits in 2010.

Allow me to restate that number.

Over the last two months, the eighth largest army in the world - more men under arms than Iran; more than France and Germany combined - deployed to the woods of a single American state to keep the deer population under control.

But that pales in comparison to the 750,000 who were in the woods of Pennsylvania or Michigan's 700,000 hunters have now returned home. Toss in a quarter million hunters in West Virginia, and it is literally the case that the hunters of those four states alone would comprise the largest army in the world.

And that is just FOUR states.

The total population of registered hunters in America today ranges from 23 million to 43.7 million individuals. (Based on annual data provided by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.)

As long as the American Hunter retains his right to Bear Arms, America will forever be safe from foreign invasion of troops.

Hunting - it's not just a way to fill the freezer. It's a matter of national security.

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Too bad most of them do not have more than 40 rds of ammo.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And the best part is even if out enemy made selective nuke strikes on our larger cities it probably wouldn't effect that number by more than 20% or 25%.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

People said:


> Too bad most of them do not have more than 40 rds of ammo.


For some those 40 rounds would be 40 KIA enemy soldiers too! :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

dsm16428 said:


> People said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad most of them do not have more than 40 rds of ammo.
> ...


How would be be 40 kia soldiers? Most deer hunters have a hell of a time killing a deer with 5 shots let alone one.

Chuck Norris can do a roundhouse kick faster than the speed of light. This means that if you turn on a light switch, you will be dead before the lightbulb turns on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> > People said:
> ...


People, my theory is poachers poach because they are incapable of doing it legally. I worked with a guy who transferred out of North Dakota to Denver back in 197? and he was working on getting 20 deer with a box of shells. He went to Montana every year on a landowner license and was 14 for 14 when he left North Dakota. I can remember that, but I'm sitting here scratching my head and trying to remember his name.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

People said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> > People said:
> ...


Hey, I said for SOME!..not all! :rollin: Ever head into the PA woods on the first day of rifle? I'd have to agree with you then, but...imo, there are more that know how to handle a rifle than there are those that don't. I call the ones that don't zombie food. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe not KIA but many are pretty good at wounding and in war that counts too.........................


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I did not even think about all the wounds.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rad Dawn? It would be a crazt bunch of deer camps facing off vs each other.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Rad Dawn? I thought that was a BMX movie.

When Chuck Norris goes to out to eat, he orders a whole chicken, but he only eats its soul.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Naw you are thinking of Thrashin or Rebel without a cause, depends on how old you are.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was making a joke about the movie Rad. If you were not in to BMX or stuff like that then then show went unknown.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091817/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rad_(film)

If Chuck Norris wants your opinion, he'll beat it into you.


----------

